# Another great forum



## steeliekingfisher (Feb 20, 2006)

Check it out, great trappers forum.

http://fishgut.proboards25.com/index.cgi?


----------



## price403 (Jan 3, 2006)

I also like www.thunderbucks.com I moderate the trapping forum. I use that site quite a bit and will answer most questions the same day.


----------

